# Starter Kit



## Jackson

Hi

I'm new to all this vape related stuff, but i've been reading a bit on the forums
So I have decided to purchase:
1 x VapeKing CE5 1100mah E-Cig Starter Kit
1x KangerTech Protank Mini 2
1 x TopQ E-Liquid Monster Energy Drink
1x ??Vape King Beta Range Pepsi

My bro also wanted to one, but his not a heavy smoker like me, so it will be occassional, thats why I was looking at the CE5 starter kit, I was thinking if I get used to vaping then I can always purchase a VV battery in a month or 2.
And as a student I am bit on a budget.
Anyways would the above suffice for a newbie like myself?? to last for a while?
Any suggestions on any other products I should get rather? preferably with 2 batteries (for my bro, and I guess it will be a backup for me, since his not heavy smoker)
I have only looked on the VapeKing site, I didnt see anything else like this on the other sites

Any help would be highly appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## Andre

Taking your statement above into account, I think that will do it for a good start. Can see you have read up here - good decision on the Protank Mini imo (maybe some spare coils for that) and the 2 batteries. Juices are very personal to taste and you might have to experiment a bit. Look at our review section on juices.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jackson

OKay cool, any suggestions tho on any changes I should make before I make the purchase? maybe a different starter kit from other store, etc ?


----------



## Jackson

Just trying to consider all the options so my first vaping experience goes well and I have a chance to give up on the camels


----------



## Gizmo

All depends on your budget bud. If you want the switch to work a 100 percent then you must sometimes spend a bit more for a hard hitting device

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

If you in the area you welcome to come through and try most of the devices to give you an idea. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson

I was hoping not to spend that much considering im a bit new to this, was going for R800 including flavours, but I do really wanna quit cigs so guess I can push it up to a R1000 if need be


----------



## Jackson

I'm actually from Cape Town


----------



## Gizmo

Go MVP route if you can do 1K doesn't get better then that for the price including juice

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Go MVP route if you can do 1K doesn't get better then that for the price including juice



Good choice!


----------



## Jackson

okay thanks I was actually looking for slim one and maybe 2 bats but il check it out
Thanks for the help


----------



## Gizmo

Watch some videos bud on it, really isn't that big at all. It fits snug in your hand.. hope you come right bud 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

If your prefer slim batteries then buy these.
http://www.vapeking.co.za/ego-c-twist-1300mah-veriable-voltage-battery-3.3v-4.8v.html

Then buy either Mini Protank 2's or better still if you can get Mini Protank 3's.
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-protank-mini-2-ktpt2m.html


----------



## Silver

Hi @Jackson 

I think the mini Protank 2 is a great device. I have two of them and have been using them for about 4 months now. Good performance and good flavour. 

That 1100 mah battery is good but to properly stop smoking i think you will need two batteries. When one goes flat you have the charged one. In time you can get a second tank and a third battery so you have two full devices running at all times with two different flavours. The mPT2 is perfect for this in my opinion. 

Also, its coils can be rebuilt which is much cheaper. But i suggest buying some standard coils first to start. 

Unfortunately, finding juices that you like can take a while. It can also be expensive. Try go to the next Cape Vape Meet - see the relevant thread on this forum and there you can meet other vapers and potentially try different juices. 

All the best


----------



## Jackson

OKay thanks Gizmo 
I might go for the Vape King Pro Starter kit then, maybe add another battery and a clearomiser, if I dont get the mvp, looks cool on the vids


----------



## Jackson

Just Curious before I place my order for the Vape King Pro Kit, my friend was suggesting I get a twisp, i'm not sure now but is there anything really bad about the twisp besides the liquid costs? Would it be better to get than using a mPT2 with ego-c twist battery? I also saw that most people moved from twisp to mpt2 etc, just wondering why?


----------



## Andre

Jackson said:


> Just Curious before I place my order for the Vape King Pro Kit, my friend was suggesting I get a twisp, i'm not sure now but is there anything really bad about the twisp besides the liquid costs? Would it be better to get than using a mPT2 with ego-c twist battery? I also saw that most people moved from twisp to mpt2 etc, just wondering why?


No comparison, the twisp battery is but 650 mah. The vape on the mPT3 is much better than on the twisp. Twisp juices are only good on twisp cleoros. Go fot the Vapeking kit, no question and way less hassles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jackson

Okay cool
One more question is it fine to use twisp flavours on the mPT2? 
Sorry for all the stupid questions


----------



## Andre

Jackson said:


> Okay cool
> One more question is it fine to use twisp flavours on the mPT2?
> Sorry for all the stupid questions


Have not used a twisp for a long time, but if I remember correctly twisp juices are fine in the mPT2, other juices do not like the twisp clearo.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jackson said:


> Okay cool
> One more question is it fine to use twisp flavours on the mPT2?
> Sorry for all the stupid questions



Not a stupid question @Jackson! That's what the forums are for... to tech and share and learn! 

The Twisp juices will work in a mPT2 but as soon as you can you should get some Vapour Mountain juices because they are the way forward! Also try the new range of Beta Vape King Juices because some of them are pretty good!

When using the Twisp juices turn your voltage way down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackson

OKay thanks rob, I was thinking ordering some beta juices with the Vape King Pro Kit, one more thing should I add a wall plug adapter? or I can just plug the usb into my samsung charger wall adapter or my old blackberry wall adapter? Hoping it wont mess up the battery for the ego-c twist


----------



## Dr Evil

Jackson said:


> OKay thanks rob, I was thinking ordering some beta juices with the Vape King Pro Kit, one more thing should I add a wall plug adapter? or I can just plug the usb into my samsung charger wall adapter or my old blackberry wall adapter? Hoping it wont mess up the battery for the ego-c twist



Just check what the output is on the samsung/bb charger

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Die Kriek

If it's one of those with the USB port in the wall adapter, it should give 3.3v, same as any other USB port


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jackson said:


> OKay thanks rob, I was thinking ordering some beta juices with the Vape King Pro Kit, one more thing should I add a wall plug adapter? or I can just plug the usb into my samsung charger wall adapter or my old blackberry wall adapter? Hoping it wont mess up the battery for the ego-c twist



I would get a wall plug adapter... all USB chargers are not the same...


----------



## BhavZ

I stand under correction here but the measurements on the samsung wall charger (with usb port) is maximum safe draw from the plug. The ego chargers are regulated so the ego charger wont pull more than it needs from the plug. Again I say I stand under correction here so please verify with an electrician who can better advise you.


----------



## devdev

I think @johan could put this to rest.

My understanding was that any device with a USB port could handle charging, provided that the amp draw from the device is in region of 0.5 amps. Any more than that and you should not be using a standard port


----------



## Rob Fisher

All I know is my one Twisp charger charges most batteries and the other one will only charge Twisp batteries and not the bigger ones?


----------



## johan

Guys before I try to answer here; please post pics of what you talk about, because I've seen in the past everyone has his/her own "names"/terminology for equipment. This will safeguard the end-user from making the wrong purchase, or not to purchase, based on my wrong advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil

My ego charger outputs 420ma and my S4 charger outputs 2 amps that's why I would say check the output of the usb wall plug you want to use

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ

The samsung wall charger being referred to is this:


USB connection of charger:



Specs of charger:



Ego charger spec (has usb connection to go into wall charger):



Ego port:


----------



## johan

That will definitely work without any risks and/or problems @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> That will definitely work without any risks and/or problems @BhavZ


Thanks @johan. Using that plug certainly will make things a lot easier for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackson

OKay I guess the samsung should work then because the one on the VapeKing site is 5V also, thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jackson

Order was paid for earlier today now just to sit tight and wait, so excited

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Jackson said:


> Order was paid for earlier today now just to sit tight and wait, so excited


Way to go, keep us updated please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allan

Matthee said:


> Have not used a twisp for a long time, but if I remember correctly twisp juices are fine in the mPT2, other juices do not like the twisp clearo.



I have found that the twist juices make a great base liquid in my MPT3 and normally mix them with TopQ juices. The Twisp also works fine with the TopQ juices and I particularly like the Energy flavor. Hoping to get my order in for VM this week and really looking forward to trying their menthol.

I still use my Twisps daily as I need backups  They make a good early morning vape.

I still enjoy using them although don't particularly like the occasional mouthful of juice. Pipe cleaners daily has reduced this a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jackson

Received my kit today, loaded in Vape Elixir Pink Spot and then took a drag and then a few and I dunno but it taste like i'm pulling in air, with very slight slight slight starwberry taste I can barely taste, i'm not sure if im doing something wrong or anything?
also before i load new flavour in do I need to let the coil soak in water first, saw it on a youtube vid lol, wanted to try the energy drink to see if there was a difference because when i smoked from my friends one earlier this week(NON-VV) I could immediately taste the gummy bear flavour?
Sorry if i sound a bit hopeless, newbie and excited lol


----------



## BhavZ

The wick does retain some water after you wash the coil.

What you are getting is mainly the water vapourising. Keep puffing and the wick soon release all the water and you will get the juice coming through properly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jackson

BhavZ said:


> The wick does retain some water after you wash the coil.
> 
> What you are getting is mainly the water vapourising. Keep puffing and the wick soon release all the water and you will get the juice coming through properly



I didnt wash it yet, I opened the kit when i got it and immediately loaded the Pink Spot flavour but im tasting nothing thats why im worried i might have done something wrong because i usually enjoy the vaping on my friends ones before i purchased my own


----------



## Jackson

or maybe i should puff a whole lot more considering its new?


----------



## BhavZ

When you filled it did you do some primer puffs or let it stand for a bit to allow the wick time to absorb the juice?

When you sniff the bottle is the smell pronounce or does it smell weak?


----------



## Jackson

BhavZ said:


> When you filled it did you do some primer puffs or let it stand for a bit to allow the wick time to absorb the juice?
> 
> When you sniff the bottle is the smell pronounce or does it smell weak?


Oh I didnt do that that, but now I left it for about 40min, i'm gonna puff after another 20min then report back


----------



## Jackson

OK I LOVE IT!! This energy drink topq flavour is awesome, the pink spot didnt do it for me i guess, altho i dunno if im burning the mpt2 coil becoz im vaping on 4.8v
I'm glad I started vaping, thanks to this awesome community

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Jackson said:


> OK I LOVE IT!! This energy drink topq flavour is awesome, the pink spot didnt do it for me i guess, altho i dunno if im burning the mpt2 coil becoz im vaping on 4.8v
> I'm glad I started vaping, thanks to this awesome community


Yes, 4.8 V is far too high for the mPT2. I have a suspicion you need a higher nic juice for that setup.


----------



## Jackson

Hi
I Have a question, I was vaping earlier and I had a little liquid left in my mpt2, maybe almost empty I guess, so I was vaping and then I got liquid in my mouth and then I took it off the battery and there was liquid on the battery, that part that connect to the tank, So I was just wondering if my tank is almost empty is that a normal thing for me? and I should rather fill it? or what? It didnt leak to the battery before at all until I got to almost empty in the tank


----------



## Jackson

Okay just had a stinkie while waiting for a reply here, honestly the cig tasted a bit crap then usual or different I guess


----------



## Andre

Jackson said:


> Hi
> I Have a question, I was vaping earlier and I had a little liquid left in my mpt2, maybe almost empty I guess, so I was vaping and then I got liquid in my mouth and then I took it off the battery and there was liquid on the battery, that part that connect to the tank, So I was just wondering if my tank is almost empty is that a normal thing for me? and I should rather fill it? or what? It didnt leak to the battery before at all until I got to almost empty in the tank


Should not happen. Take out coil and make sure space beneath coil is dry. Make sure coil is properly screwed in - does come loose sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackson

Matthee said:


> Should not happen. Take out coil and make sure space beneath coil is dry. Make sure coil is properly screwed in - does come loose sometime.


Oh OKay maybe it did come lose a bit because it never leaked yesterday or the day before thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

it leaks sometimes for a variety of reasons. running on almost empty is one of them. taking too hard drags is another. coil too gunked up sometimes does it also. loose coil head like matthee said is another. and a few more that probably also contributes. low battery sometimes also. ecigs are sometimes finicky little devices but i promise time and experience will help you sort out and prevent minor little oopsies most of the time. i just make sure there is some tissue paper in a pocket somewhere in case of the odd flooding oopsie. just get the battery contacts clean and try, turn the protank upside down, hold a finger over the top and blow puffs into the bottom of the tank to clean out any juices still in the channel. will need more tissue for your lips and tank bottom after this  also after vaping an entire tank, the center air hole usually has a lot of condensation in it and needs a good cleaning also. look after your kit and your kit will look after you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jackson

Ok awesome, been taking much better care of it this week and no leaks at all, been off cigarettes for about 5 days now and dont evens feel the urge the smoke one, have a box of cigs lying here and I didnt evens bother smoking while my battery was charging, vaping is awesome!!!
I have a question tho, the Vape King Pro Starter Kit how much ohms, the coil, is it? Because I hear a bit noisy burn sound when I smoke on 3.8v, but it taste so much better on 3.8v and 4.3v

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Congrats on being stinky free for 5 days, you have done the hard yards now. Not sure about the coil resistance on those coils - the coils sold separately are listed at 2.0 ohms. Check on the coil itself, usually on it somewhat small - I have to use a magnifying glass to see it.


----------



## Rex_Bael

If it's a sort of popping, sizzling sound, to me that means you have it spot on. I start worrying when it goes quiet

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Rex_Bael said:


> If it's a sort of popping, sizzling sound, to me that means you have it spot on. I start worrying when it goes quiet


Yes, you could be spot on - now notice @Jackson says sound not taste.


----------



## RezaD

Jackson said:


> Ok awesome, been taking much better care of it this week and no leaks at all, been off cigarettes for about 5 days now and dont evens feel the urge the smoke one, have a box of cigs lying here and I didnt evens bother smoking while my battery was charging, vaping is awesome!!!
> I have a question tho, the Vape King Pro Starter Kit how much ohms, the coil, is it? Because I hear a bit noisy burn sound when I smoke on 3.8v, but it taste so much better on 3.8v and 4.3v



I have found that the original Kangertech coils values are not what is printed on the coil. The 1.8 Ohm coil normally reads between 2.2 and 2.4 Ohms on my multimeter while the 2nd coil in the packagage with 2.5 Ohm printed on it is actually 2.9-3.0 Ohms.

The 2.2 ohm coil (1.8 printed on it) works best for me between 3.8-4.2V depending on the juice and/or flavour. The 2.9 ohm coil (2.5 printed on it) works best between 4.2 and 4.8volts.

Unfortunately the battery drains quicker when you up the volts.

Like some others here I now build my own coils using Kanthal wire and a genuine resistance of 1.8/1.9 ohms which allows me to vape at 3.3-3.7 volts with longer battery life. Going higher than that tends to burn on my setup. Also the kanthal is more consistent and I can rewick it numerous times without replacing the actual coil (just wash and dry burn before putting in a new wick)

Thin juices tend to gurgle more - the only solution I have found is to place another coil silicone grommet inverted on top of the normal one. It is more difficult to screw the base on but the leak is sorted. Also if you do this you have to check that the coil is still screwed in tight as loosening it when wanting to refill sometimes turns the coil loose..

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jackson

Matthee said:


> Yes, you could be spot on - now notice @Jackson says sound not taste.


It does sound like a bit of a sizzling sound, I thought I was burning the coil when I heard the sound so just left it on 3.3v which isnt really too good in terms of flavour and vapour and throat hit, I was just worried I was messing up the coil lol
Actually almost like a crackling sound when on 3.8-4.3v


----------



## BhavZ

The crackling sound is very normal, especially at higher voltages, as long as you are not getting a burnt taste you are good to go.

Also at higher voltages chain vaping can result in dry hits ever so often, that is mainly because you are burning at a rate high than what the mPT2 can feed to the coil. IF that ever happens to you, I have noticed that doing a quick primer puff every 5-6 drags remedies that problem.

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jackson

BhavZ said:


> The crackling sound is very normal, especially at higher voltages, as long as you are not getting a burnt taste you are good to go.
> 
> Also at higher voltages chain vaping can result in dry hits ever so often, that is mainly because you are burning at a rate high than what the mPT2 can feed to the coil. IF that ever happens to you, I have noticed that doing a quick primer puff every 5-6 drags remedies that problem.
> 
> Happy vaping!


Oh OKay thanks, that actually makes my vaping experience better thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Jackson said:


> Oh OKay thanks, that actually makes my vaping experience better thanks


Cool man, glad I could help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

